# 1981 733i window problems



## Timandmonique (Aug 29, 2011)

i have a 1981 733i and the driver window doesnt work and the back pass. window works only part of the time and because im not to familiar with bmw considering this is my first i dont want to break anything more than it already is so before i try anything i ask what is the most likely problem and how do i test it to figure out if it is the problem or not


----------

